# ESET Smart security - Web page - Access denied



## dreams (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all..

I use ESET smart security and from yesterday I get the above error message when accessing a specific website. I googled and followed the steps to exclude the web address and also create a specific rule. But nothin worked.

Did anybody experience the same???

When I disable AntiVirus and AntiSpyware the website works.

Any ideas??

TiA


----------



## casanova (Apr 21, 2008)

A few known harmful websites are blocked by ESET. It might be one of those. Check the advanced settings in ESET.


----------



## dreams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have done everything..nothin works..the website is a forum.


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 21, 2008)

dreams said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I use ESET smart security and from yesterday I get the above error message when accessing a specific website. I googled and followed the steps to exclude the web address and also create a specific rule. But nothin worked.
> 
> ...



Since i dont use Eset i am not having probs.Yes,those who use Esset has problem.



casanova said:


> A few known harmful websites are blocked by ESET. It might be one of those. Check the advanced settings in ESET.



Eset has gone beyond its duty, it has block some harmless forum also .Anybody has the right to surf any websites.I am using Site Advisor and i rarely dared to go  a red mark web but if i wanted i can go there.But in this case Eset simply blocked access to even some harmless forum.This is bad.



dreams said:


> I have done everything..nothin works..the website is a forum.



Dont use Eset or you can try this, in the exclude website list type *the name of the website*.Post whether it works or not.


----------



## dreams (Apr 21, 2008)

> Dont use Eset or you can try this, in the exclude website list type *the name of the website*.Post whether it works or not.


I hv mentioned tht i hv already tried it..if i add the site address i.e., for ex. www.thinkdigit.com. the home page loads..If I click on forum in that page then www.thinkdigit.com/forum gets blocked.

Something is not workin properly.


----------



## casanova (Apr 21, 2008)

Right click on ESET smart security system tray icon. Click on advanced setup.

Follow the tree
-Antivirus and antispyware
    Realtime file system protection
  + Email Protection
   - Web access protection
      - HTTP
         Blocked addresses

Check whether the sites you are unable to access are listed here or filter in the wild card search


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 21, 2008)

dreams said:


> I hv mentioned tht i hv already tried it..if i add the site address i.e., for ex. www.thinkdigit.com. the home page loads..If I click on forum in that page then www.thinkdigit.com/forum gets blocked.
> 
> Something is not workin properly.



What i said was to add * both at the start and at the end like.

*www.thindigit.com*

or simply *thinkdigit*

I hope one of them will work.Try.


----------



## dreams (Apr 22, 2008)

casanova said:


> Right click on ESET smart security system tray icon. Click on advanced setup.
> 
> Follow the tree
> -Antivirus and antispyware
> ...


the blocked address list is empty.



Log_net2 said:


> What i said was to add * both at the start and at the end like.
> 
> *www.thindigit.com*
> 
> ...


thnx m8..it worked like a charm.

prev when i googled there was the above step..but ther was a reply from one of the member tht with the * in front and back it didn't work..so i didn't try it.

I gv *thinkdigit* -- worked.

Thnx a bunch m8.


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 22, 2008)

dreams said:


> the blocked address list is empty.
> 
> 
> thnx m8..it worked like a charm.
> ...



Thats good.You are welcome.Happy surfing.


----------

